# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  thử chút vui vui!!

## xuantruong.seo

*câu 1:* *Bố tuấn lai tuấn chỡ về nhà ( từ trường về nhà), bỗng hai người bị 1 chiếc xe tải tông vào (vượt đèn đỏ)*, *thật là buồn vì bố tuấn bị mất mạng ngay sau đó, nhưng vẫn còn may khi tương lai của đất nước là Tuấn vẫn còn sống ( mặc dù thương rất nặng), 1 người tốt ở đó đã đưa Tuấn đến 1 bệnh viện ở gần đó, Tuấn cần phẫu thuật ngay. Khi đến nơi, Ca phẫu thuật săp đc bắt đầu thì bác sĩ bổng thốt lên: ôi trời, Tuấn ơi, là con trai tôi mà, tồi không thể mỗ đc.!!!Sao lại có chuyện này nhĩ???!!!*

----------


## shincodon9x

ớ, không ai trả lời à?!!!Chưa thấy khi nào box hỏi đáp lại vắng thế này.!!

----------


## huyxt

> Đây là box *đố vui* chứ đâu phải *hỏi đáp* đâu em.


Her, bác này ngộ nghĩnh ghê, rõ ràng là câu đố mà bác, xem nghiên cứu rồi trả lời đi nhá.

----------


## quanghnn

> ớ, không ai trả lời à?!!!Chưa thấy khi nào *box hỏi đáp* lại vắng thế này.!!


 Đây là box *đố vui* chứ đâu phải *hỏi đáp* đâu em.

----------


## BRASOL

tự hỏi tự trả lơi nha hihihihihihihihihih

----------


## nguyenhaiduya

Có ai xét đến trường hợp cha đỡ đầu không nhỉ?

----------


## tungldhdonga1

riêng em thì có ý kiến anh tác giả bài viết thía này: viết thì sai chính tả tùm lum mà cũng chẵn ra nội dung rõ ràng gì cả! đây là box đố vui nhé

----------


## bell.lina

có thể người cở tuấn và mất mạng là cha kế của tuấ

----------


## luongha83p2

Chắc cái người chết do tai nạn là cha nuôi.

----------


## stst575

hic.người bác sĩ là mẹ tuấn chứ là ai. mấy bác có vẻ hơi...:d

----------


## hoangkiso

> hic.người bác sĩ là mẹ tuấn chứ là ai. mấy bác có vẻ hơi...:d


đúng rồi, bác sỹ mổ là mẹ của Tuấn, cái này tớ đọc ở đâu rồi thì phải:whistling:

----------

